# Who has used own eggs at 43? How many times did you try? What was the outcome?



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

My partner and I have a 3 year old boy after our second ICSI attempt. First attempt was a mmc at 12 weeks. I am now 43 and 8 months, he is 41. I have no fallopian tubes and he has had some mutant forms, but specimens have been fine at treatment. We have had one round of ICSI this June which was unsuccessful. Only collecting 3 eggs, 2 fertilised, but a 6 cell fragmented and a 3 or 4 cell transferred after 3 days. Period started 2 days before OTD.

We are tempted to try again with our own eggs, but cannot go abroad - would even struggle to travel too far - and I am really wondering if we are just throwing our money away. So, in an effort to see what choices other people have made in the same situation: 

Who has used there own eggs at 43?
Did you use mini/mild ivf, long or short protocol?
How many times did you try?
What was the outcome?
Knowing what you do now, would you do the same again?

Thank you all for your contributions.  

Edited to add bloods:

October 2014; 
FSH 5.8
LH 3.6
Oestradiol 79
Progesterone 3.4
Prolactin 163

Feb 2015
AMH less than 4


----------



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

I used my own eggs at 44 and had my son last year. It was my first attempt at IVF. I was on a flare protocol and I think it was the long version. Since then I have stried the short version of the flare protocol without success. One more try left and considering my options.

I think it will depend on your ovarian reserve, day 3 hormone/FSH results etc. Maybe if you know these if might help other posters advise you in a more informed way.

I wish you every bit of luck x


----------



## Spudgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Folic. I have edited to add my bloods. I don't think they are bad for my age, but my age isn't ideal. I had the long protocol the first two ICSIs and then this last one was a short protocol. I think I had pretty much the maximum stims and I was wondering if they should have thought about something more mild. I did have 9 follicles this time, but two were too big and the others only produced 3 mature eggs.


----------



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Folic. Just reading your first sentence has given me hope and lifted my mood.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Spud

I know you say you cannot travel far but you really need to think about clinics with good success rates in the over 40s. You can look on the HFEA websites for stats. Also, some foreign clinics have a lot of success with over 40s (Czech, Greek) could you not work it as a "holiday" with DH and your son? It's cheaper abroad too....just thinking if having your own child is the most important thing it mighbw better to research and go further afield than throw your money away at home  

Very best of luck  

Grey xx


----------



## TiggerBounces (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi we tried the whole of my 43rd year and ended with an ectopic just before I was 44. Was our last embryo so even though we had decided that would be our last try we did do just one last one cycle with a negative outcome a few weeks ago. I had a very heavy protocol, consultant threw everything at it, he's fairly eccentric and not afraid to push boundaries. We had 8 eggs, 4 fertilised but only 2 made it to day 5 and only one a low grade blastocyst the other a morula. We decided to stop because he was very very honest and said in his whole 40 year career he had only had 6 women at 44 get pregnant and only 2 to live births. He's one of the leading fertility experts in Australia. I would love to carry on but are now considering DE. On another topic I saw on your history your son has ALL, that's awful, how is he? My mum had AML so my heart goes out to you. Don't want to be a downer with the IVF info, inthinknif I hadn't had the ectopic I might have carried on but I'm so knocked about now. I say go for it but give yourselves a cut off date. xxx


----------



## FolicAcidIngester (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to add some detail.

When I was 44 & 10 months old, I conceived my son by short agonist flare protocol (I might have said it was long above but I checked at the clinic today and it was short). At the time my AMH was 6.3 and my FSH was 8.9. I had him when I was 45 1/2.  

I've just tried another cycle of IVF. Now I'm 46 (& pushing my luck I know) and my AMH is 3.54 and my FSH is 11.1. It hasn't worked this time and I'm going to have another try with the same clinic although they're not changing anything. 

Although I had my son at a different clinic, the embryologist is the same and she says that the embryo that led to my son was much poorer quality than the two I got with my recent failed attempt. I think this is a result of lifestyle changes. Up until I became pregnant I was a light smoker (10 a day) and drank a lot of diet coke (madness I know). I've knocked both of those things on the head although I used to exercise more and don't any longer. I'm going to reinstate that as I think it may have helped implantation. I'm going for the endometrial scratch too.

My current dilemma is whether to cycle with my current clinic or since I know their protocol, move to a different clinic perhaps abroad and have 2 for the same price. I know this isn't possible for you and tbh I wonder whether it would be possible for me with my 15 month old son (I'm single).

Do those figures help you at all??

Greyhoundgal - what clinics in Greece and the Czech Republic do you know of?


Best, Folic


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Folic

Have a look here

*Greek Board*

And here

*Czech Republic Board*

And just ask the ladies cycling over there about their clinics 

Grey x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Folic I'm single too and went to serum in Athens for my twins, I have to say even tho I had anon DS I've got alot more info from Penny than most other anon countries provide, you can do TWO own egg cycles for 4000 euro so a bargain, I did the one cycle package and everything incl meds, flights, hotels, expenses worked out about 7k. Penny put me on short flare protocol with menopur, puregon and arvekap (aka decapeptyl) plus steroids, clexane and 5mg folic acid. I also had implantation cuts 6 months prior to transfer, I totally recommend giving serum clinic a try x


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello Spudgun
I was very lucky and got pregnant with OE at the ARGC at 43 (and 7 months) and now have a DD. There were 2 heartbeats but sadly lost one. I took loads of supplements including inositol which I think made a big difference for me in improving egg quality. I had 3 previous fresh cycles at the ARGC starting aged 41, plus one FET. I produced plenty of eggs but obviously the quality wasn't good enough. I also had high immunes so worth checking whether the clinic you're planning to go to checks/treats your immunes.

I increased protein, cut out gluten, reduced sugar, took every supplement you could imagine, had immune therapy (IVIG), hysteroscopy followed by antibiotics, positive visualisation, ZW post transfer CD. I met a girl in the scan queue who was a few months older than me who was 9w pregnant on her 5th attempt at the ARGC and that gave me hope. She now has a DS.

I'm terribly sorry to hear about your son's illness - it makes OEs so much more important, although I so hope he'll stay well. I think the Lister also has one of the better success rates for 43-44, but they aren't great as you know. My advice would be get on high dose inositol (you had 9 eggs so it might help) and get your body and DHs sperm as tip top as you possibly can whilst you decide on best clinic.

Any questions please let me know x


----------

